# Mother Room for Clonning



## Flyinghigh (Jan 4, 2009)

I just want to know about you fellow Grower on ur Mother room..

What size is ur Mother room 
what lights are u using
Have a Mother Plant and How Old is she..

Just looking for some Info for my 3x3x7 mother room I am Building..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 4, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Presently, 1 Mother plant, in a 36"w. x 20"d. x 60" h. portable closet.
> Ventilated, light sealed, with a small tower fan to keep her strong.
> She is 63 days old, and 24" tall. She still has 18" of grow space.
> Lights, 2 26w 6500K (Daylight) CFL's, 3200 lumens total in a dome reflector.
> ...


 
So ur saying u clone once and then flower her and get a new Mother plant for cloning..
So do U take a clone and make a mother out of that plant and take clones from her and how may time do u clone a plant..
When starting a new crop is that from seeds..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> So ur saying u clone once and then flower her and get a new Mother plant for cloning..
> So do U take a clone and make a mother out of that plant and take clones from her and how may time do u clone a plant..
> When starting a new crop is that from seeds..


 
You can clone a plant indefinantly. I just take a new cutting and start bushing her out. Some people flower there mothers some just throw em away. I take the clones I need for my grow and a few extras just in case. I always wait till I have healthy rooted clones before discarding the old mother.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 5, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> My first Mother usually comes from a seed.
> I'll clone from her in time to start a second crop.
> Unfortunately, by the time she's ready to give up clones
> she's too tall to flower, so she gets tossed.
> ...


 

Now I am Confussed..!! 
Why do u toss the mother out instead of flowering to get Buds.. To me I would let her flower and then smoke her..


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 5, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Now I am Confussed..!!
> Why do u toss the mother out instead of flowering to get Buds.. To me I would let her flower and then smoke her..


 
I had two mothers before this last grow......  They got pretty big so I decided I would try and flower them and get new mother..  They had outgrown their space so time to be rotated out.  The mothers did not turn out too well, but that was proabably doe to the abuse I subjected them to.....  

Now if you dont have a limited space, I have heard that some people keep the same mother for years.....  I have even heard from someone on here that they , or someone they knew, has kept a mother plant for like 17 years....


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 5, 2009)

I use an eight lamp T5 for my moms. This covers about a 3x4 area. I have 7 moms right now, and they are all about 4-5' tall. 
I have had my Kush moms for about a year now, still going strong. All my moms are in shreaded rockwool.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 6, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> but that was proabably doe to the abuse I subjected them to..... quote]
> 
> What u mean that Ur mother didn't turn out well after putting into flowering?
> What u do to abuse her.?
> ...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 6, 2009)

No Flyin', they are 4 footers long, but about 3 feet wide.
I use 2-3 gallon pots.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 7, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> No Flyin', they are 4 footers long, but about 3 feet wide.
> I use 2-3 gallon pots.


 

I C  won't she be root bound in those pots sizes.?
ok then why throw a mother out just because she to big like oltomnoddy had said.
Is it once a person takes alot of clones she won't flower right or it just to big to flower and to much Bud so a person don't want that much. :hubba:  
Oh well Live and Learn as I grow..


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 13, 2009)

*I was going to start a thread BUT this one will work. In a mother room do I keep the light on 24/7?*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 14, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *I was going to start a thread BUT this one will work. In a mother room do I keep the light on 24/7?*


 
Yes U do and cut the clones off as u grow...


----------



## andy52 (Jan 14, 2009)

i am a small growewr and see no need personally in keeping a mother.when i get a nice pheno. that i like in a strain,i take several clones from her.only after showing sex.then i flower the donor mother and then do the smae with the clones.when they get big enough,i take a few clones from then and on and on.


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in the process of changing over from a one chamber grow to two chambers. I am converting a metal cabinet to house veg and clones.  In your opinion would it be better to have a cabinet that had mothers and clones, then move clones to veg/flower chamber. Or have a cabinet that houses veg/clone? This means vegging a plant until clones can be taken, flowering donor plants, vegging clones until large enough to take clones from and repeat.  Sorry if it's confusing, and sorry if I jacked your thread. But I feel its on topic at least...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 14, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i am a small growewr and see no need personally in keeping a mother.when i get a nice pheno. that i like in a strain,i take several clones from her.only after showing sex.then i flower the donor mother and then do the smae with the clones.when they get big enough,i take a few clones from then and on and on.


 
*Yes I see the point but the club I go to is getting some clone only strains at the beginning of Feb. so I want to start a mom and start it in my rotation....*


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 14, 2009)

There seems to be a little confusion on a couple of things about moms.

First off, lets talk about starting from seed.
IF, you start from seed and want to keep a mother from that particular strain, here is what I do.
Start your seeds, veg em up to the size you want to flower them at.
Take a few cuttings from each plant. Lable them as to what plant they came off of.

As you flower, obviosly, toss the males (unless you plan on breeding).

Watch your plants flower out. With a pack of seeds, there will be slight differences in each plant, even though they are the same strain. This is what is called "a Phenotype" Choose which "phenotype" you like best and keep the appropriate clone from that particular plant. Raise that clone up to make a Mom from THAT. 
Now, you have the strain you want, and the exact phenotype you choose.
I hope that made sense.

As far as light for your moms, you do not need HUGE light to support them. I find, and many others, that T5's work GREAT for mothers.

There are many ways to keep a mom. Soil,Hydro,DWC to name a few.
I keep mine in shreaded rockwool. I feed them jusice once a week, and plain water the rest of the week. So far, I have had my Kush moms for along time.
 My biggest moms, which are the Kush, are in 3 gallon pots. Not root bound at all. Still going strong. I actually stated them in 1 gals, went to 2 gals, now they are in 3 gal. I just increse the pot size as needed.

Here is a few pics of my Mom set-up. Right now, I just have Kush and SourD moms. I have some SFVOG and C99 getting up and running,, more to come on those!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 14, 2009)

*Ok ,that makes sense to me, but since I will be getting clones from a club then would I just continue to veg then pull a clone off that plant and start that as a mother?* 

*You have a nice setup NCH :hubba: *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 15, 2009)

kubefuism said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of changing over from a one chamber grow to two chambers. I am converting a metal cabinet to house veg and clones. In your opinion would it be better to have a cabinet that had mothers and clones, then move clones to veg/flower chamber. Or have a cabinet that houses veg/clone? This means vegging a plant until clones can be taken, flowering donor plants, vegging clones until large enough to take clones from and repeat. Sorry if it's confusing, and sorry if I jacked your thread. But I feel its on topic at least...


 

No Problem..
i have 3 rooms that I just finished and I'll get some pix up soon but there not from start to finish and still got to add some intake fans and exhaust..


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Ok ,that makes sense to me, but since I will be getting clones from a club then would I just continue to veg then pull a clone off that plant and start that as a mother?*
> 
> *You have a nice setup NCH :hubba: *


 
If you are getting cuts from a club, then ya, just make one of those a mother. The selection process is only for starting from seed. Hopefully the clone vendor has done all the work allready. That is why they are charging 8-12 bucks a clone.


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 15, 2009)

Flying- So what method do you use?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 16, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> That is why they are charging 8-12 bucks a clone.


 

:hubba:  NorthCal !  Now that a Great price for a Bag of Weed 8-12 bucks a clone, once it grows to the fullest.. 
Now they can bring the price down on the real bags, so where all those Fat 4 finger bags gone toooo..? That was in the 70   not the 09  .


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 16, 2009)

kubefuism said:
			
		

> Flying- So what method do you use?


 
What method I am using, for.? 
U mean cloning ? I haven't tryed cloning Yet and will soon and as for a method, I am not for sure how to but I heard that root tone, alone with root gel is great stuff.
If u want instruction on this method then, U want to cut the 4 or 5 nodd off with a 45 degree and put the cut into the root tone stuff and plant in either soil, rockwool, or I have heard some just put into water til roots shows and then plant..


----------

